
Books for tech leads - avrmav
Which books would you recommend a Tech Lead to read? I am looking for books related to people&#x2F;team management etc
======
talvi
Management Books

The Five Dysfunctions of a Team - What makes your team not work?

Radical Candor - how to treat people without being a jerk or pushhover

Tech Books

Mythical Man Month - The classic on tech management

Phoenix Project - this book is best described as management porn. But it has a
focus on dev ops.

